# MRI in UAE



## bestofall (Sep 29, 2007)

For the peoplewho work in health care prof in MRI Technology, How did you find your position in UAE?

Did post resume in paid services agency?

Please any feed back specially from MRI Tech's would be appraciated


----------



## nate hollander (Jul 16, 2008)

bestofall said:


> For the peoplewho work in health care prof in MRI Technology, How did you find your position in UAE?
> 
> Did post resume in paid services agency?
> 
> Please any feed back specially from MRI Tech's would be appraciated


if you are very experienced MRI Technician, we are looking for several experienced MRI Techs for Dubai and Abu Dhabi to do scans. Must have knowledge with General Electric MRI Scanners. Please send resume, if qualified, fax 1-561-989-3689.


----------



## bestofall (Sep 29, 2007)

nate hollander said:


> if you are very experienced MRI Technician, we are looking for several experienced MRI Techs for Dubai and Abu Dhabi to do scans. Must have knowledge with General Electric MRI Scanners. Please send resume, if qualified, fax 1-561-989-3689.


Thank you Nate for your response, can I have a phone number as well please.


----------



## rashood (Jun 26, 2009)

*mri technologist*

i am a medical imaging technologist.i got Bsc.(hons) medical imaging technology degree in radiology field


----------

